# Dual boot Windows - Linux Sans bootcamp ni OSX



## guiliome (13 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

j’avais tenté d’installer Windows, Linux en triple boot mais trop de galères.

Ayant plusieurs MacBook et Imac. J’ai un MacBook pro 2012 dans lequel j’aimerais installer Windows 10 et Linux.

Je vais mettre un SSD dedans, mais en attendant j’ai testé sur dd normal et toujours les soucis GPT, uefi, etc..

Auriez-vous des conseils?

- Je partitionne avant en 2 parties? Si oui quel type.

- J’installe en premier Linux ou Windows.

Mon but est d’avoir une machine qui me permet de faire tourner certains logiciels présents uniquement sur ces interfaces.



Merci d’avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2019)

Eh bien, j'aimerais connaître la solution miracle, car vouloir installer une version de Windows et de Linux sans aucun OS _(Operating System)_ dans un Mac, c'est un vrai tour de magie.

A tenter, mais il faut le faire depuis un vrai PC récent ayant un BIOS UEFI, tu fais les installations dans ton SSD, tu le réinstalles dans ton Mac et vois ce qu'il se passe _(il n'y aucune garantie)_. Par contre, tu oublies complètement de faire ce type d'installation depuis ton Mac. Et sur le fond, je ne vois pas l'intérêt dans un Mac, c'est pour le logo, le boîtier, la souris ?


----------



## guiliome (13 Mars 2019)

J’a Déjà vi des triples boot mais c’est capricieux.
Linux seul aucun souci.

Le pourquoi est que j’ai que ca comme machine.


----------



## guiliome (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je reviens pour donner quelques infos si cela peu aider d'autres personnes.


J’ai dans un premier temps installé Windows 10, à l’aide du’une clé USB créée sous Virtual box avec Rufus. Ce dernier fournis des options EFI et Gpt, etc..


Cela a fonctionné, mais par la suite quand j’appuie sur ale au démarrage le bop Windows à disparu. 

J’ai installé Ubuntu ensuite. Il a détecté Windows et s’est installé à côté.

Mais je n’ai aucun des boot au démarrage. 

Donc les 2 OS sont dessus, mais je ne sais plus les lancer.


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2019)

guiliome a dit:


> Je reviens pour donner quelques infos si cela peu aider d'autres personnes.


Ben non, puisque...


guiliome a dit:


> Cela a fonctionné, mais par la suite quand j’appuie sur ale au démarrage le bop Windows à disparu.
> 
> J’ai installé Ubuntu ensuite. Il a détecté Windows et s’est installé à côté.
> 
> ...


...ça ne fonctionne pas du tout. Un Mac, ce n'est pas un PC, car c'est macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage et non pas la carte mère. Par défaut, il ne verra qu'une partition Windows si celle-ci a bien été installée avec Assistant Boot Camp et dans un disque dur interne non partitionné.


----------

